# Futuro Simple ¿en desuso?



## inib

Hola a todos:
Para mi sorpresa, he leído hoy 2 hilos que sugieren que el futuro simple apenas se emplea para expresar una acción futura, y que se reserva más bien para probabilidad - _No contestan; no habrá nadie en casa_.
La mayoría de los foreros recomiendan "_ir a_ + infinitivo" para las acciones futuras, y se ha comentado que el futuro simple suena poco natural o muy formal.
No estoy muy segura de que esto sea así en España, y me gustaría saber la opinión de nativos peninsulares.
¿Consideráis poco naturales las siguientes oraciones?
_Te ayudaré con tus deberes mañana._
_Si dejamos el paraguas en casa, seguro que lloverá._
_El año que viene tendremos más dinero._ 
He elegido ejemplos en los que yo favorecería el futuro simple, aunque sé que hay otros muchos casos en los que las dos construcciones se emplearían indistintamente.
Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## capitas

inib said:


> Hola a todos:
> Para mi sorpresa, he leído hoy 2 hilos que sugieren que el futuro simple apenas se emplea para expresar una acción futura, y que se reserva más bien para probabilidad - _No contestan; no habrá nadie en casa_.
> La mayoría de los foreros recomiendan "_ir a_ + infinitivo" para las acciones futuras, y se ha comentado que el futuro simple suena poco natural o muy formal.
> No estoy muy segura de que esto sea así en España, y me gustaría saber la opinión de nativos peninsulares.
> ¿Consideráis poco naturales las siguientes oraciones?
> _Te ayudaré con tus deberes mañana._
> _Si dejamos el paraguas en casa, seguro que lloverá._
> _El año que viene tendremos más dinero._
> He elegido ejemplos en los que yo favorecería el futuro simple, aunque sé que hay otros muchos casos en los que las dos construcciones se emplearían indistintamente.
> Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


My opinion is that NO WAY futuro simple is going out of use at all.
ir a+ infinitivo is used for an immediate future, according to the point of view of the speaker.
It's true that is slightly more formal (less informal, I'd say), but it is usually used both in colloquial and formal speech.
Wouldn't you be confused with "futuro imperfecto de subjuntivo", which is indeed out of use, except only in very formal legal speech?


----------



## Lurrezko

capitas said:


> My opinion is that NO WAY futuro simple is going out of use at all.
> ir a+ infinitivo is used for an immediate future, according to the point of view of the speaker.
> It's true that is slightly more formal (less informal, I'd say), but it is usually used both in colloquial and formal speech.
> Wouldn't you be confused with "futuro imperfecto de subjuntivo", which is indeed out of use, except only in very formal legal speech?



Probablemente aluda a este hilo reciente, en el que opiné lo mismo que tú, en cuanto al uso en España.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1998548


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> Hola a todos:
> Para mi sorpresa, he leído hoy 2 hilos que sugieren que el futuro simple apenas se emplea para expresar una acción futura, y que se reserva más bien para probabilidad - _No contestan; no habrá nadie en casa_.
> La mayoría de los foreros recomiendan "_ir a_ + infinitivo" para las acciones futuras, y se ha comentado que el futuro simple suena poco natural o muy formal.
> No estoy muy segura de que esto sea así en España, y me gustaría saber la opinión de nativos peninsulares.
> ¿Consideráis poco naturales las siguientes oraciones?
> _Te ayudaré con tus deberes mañana._
> _Si dejamos el paraguas en casa, seguro que lloverá._
> _El año que viene tendremos más dinero._
> He elegido ejemplos en los que yo favorecería el futuro simple, aunque sé que hay otros muchos casos en los que las dos construcciones se emplearían indistintamente.
> Gracias por vuestros comentarios.



Hola inib,

Ya sé que quieres leer las opiniones de nativos peninsulares, pero espero que me permitas unas observaciones. Me interesa mucho el tema. Recuerdo que hace años un amigo sevillano me dijo que iba a escribir un libro de texto y que iba a incluir solamente _ir a + infinitivo _en el capítulo sobre el futuro.

En los ejemplos que has dado, solamente el primero me parece 100% futuro. Es una declaración a secas acerca de algo que va a pasar (que pasará) El segundo, "seguro que lloverá," puede interpretarse como una expresión de probabilidad. ¿No te parece? Y el tercero, a pesar de llevar la expresión "el año que viene," contiene algo de dudoso, y en mi opinión pudiera significar "tal vez tendremos," "a lo mejor tendremos," "puede ser que tengamos," etc.

Lo que acabo de escribir no quiere decir que comprenda el asunto a nivel nativo. Significa simplemente que me gustaría comprenderlo mejor.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## blasita

Yes, agree, donbill. We should distinguish between probability and pure future.

But: _Este fin de semana voy/voy a ir/iré al cine con Sara._  Here we´re not talking about possibility/probability but just a future plan.  Do you think there´s a difference here, i.e. present simple for future, going to, and future simple in Spanish?

Saludos.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Yes, agree, donbill. We should distinguish between probability and pure future.
> 
> But: _Este fin de semana voy/voy a ir/iré al cine con Sara._  Here we´re not talking about possibility/probability but just a future plan.  Do you think there´s a difference here, i.e. present simple for future, going to, and future simple in Spanish?
> 
> Saludos.



From my perspective as a native speaker of English (who wishes desperately that he could master Spanish!), I see no difference at all in _"Este fin de semana voy/voy a ir/iré al cine con Sara."_ But, again, that's from my perspective as a nonnative.

(I think we angloparlantes like _ir a + infinitive_ because it corresponds so nicely to _going + infinitive _in our language.)


----------



## blasita

The three of them are supossed to be correct, but just in practice (I agree with Lurrezco oinak) we tend to use preferably _ir a_, or even _voy._

Another thought: I´d use _"¿Vas a ir al cine este fin de semana con Sara?"_ _"Sí, iré."_

I wonder if it could imply a lack of interest (I may not be very enthusiastic about going to the cinema with her) in this case (it will depend on intonation too, of course).

But, let´s what the other foreros think.  Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> The three of them are supossed to be correct, but just in practice (I agree with Lurrezco oinak) we tend to use preferably _ir a_, or even _voy._
> 
> Another thought: I´d use _"¿Vas a ir al cine este fin de semana con Sara?"_ _"Sí, iré."_
> 
> I wonder if it could imply a lack of interest (I may not be very enthusiastic about going to the cinema with her) in this case (it will depend on intonation too, of course).
> 
> But, let´s what the other foreros think.  Un saludo.



_"Iré al cine con Sara"_ is the one I'd be _most unlikely_ to say. In English, I'd be more likely to say "_I'm going to the movies with Sara this weekend." 

"I will go to the movies with Sara"_ could be interpreted as, _"Well, if no one else will do it, I'll go (will go) with her."_ But that would depend so much on context that it's probably misleading to even include it here.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> _"Iré al cine con Sara"_ is the one I'd be _most unlikely_ to say. In English, I'd be more likely to say "_I'm going to the movies with Sara this weekend." _
> 
> _"I will go to the movies with Sara"_ could be interpreted as, _"Well, if no one else will do it, I'll go (will go) with her."_ But that would depend so much on context that it's probably misleading to even include it here.
> 
> Thanks for the comments!


I agree with you, Don Bill. And I think that you yourself have realized the difference in intention between "iré-Iwill go" and "voy a ir- I am going to go".
I think that simple future, both in Spanish and in English, merely states something that is going to happen in the future.
"Voy a "I'm going to" besides expresses the intention, interest or decision of the speaker on what is going to do about the future action.
Two examples:
Este verano nos quedaremos en casa. Solo expresa el hecho en sí.
Este verano vamos a quedarnos en casa. Expresa la intención, el interés e incluso la decisión tomada sobre lo que estamos considerando.
I hope to have being able to express what I mean.


----------



## blasita

So, yes, okay, this is what grammar books say, I suppose.

But sure they are slight differences and use in different situations.  This is what we were trying to discuss.  I´m personally interested *also* in practice, i.e. what people say in different situations, the nuances...

I still think we use much more _Este verano nos vamos a quedar en casa._


----------



## capitas

blasita said:


> So, yes, okay, this is what grammar books say, I suppose.
> 
> But sure they are slight differences and use in different situations. This is what we were trying to discuss. I´m personally interested *also* in practice, i.e. what people say in different situations, the nuances...
> 
> I still think we use much more _Este verano nos vamos a quedar en casa._


Do you know The Cranberry's song "There's no need to argue any more"?. I love it. No need to be so susceptible!
I use the three of themresent, simple future and ir+infinitive. 
You supposed wrong; what I quoted was JUST MY OPINION on my usage of future and on other's usage. Not a word of a grammar book. So sorry you don't like my comments about practice....


----------



## goodytwoshoes

capitas said:


> I agree with you, Don Bill. And I think that you yourself have realized the difference in intention between "iré-Iwill go" and "voy a ir- I am going to go".
> I think that simple future, both in Spanish and in English, merely states something that is going to happen in the future.
> "Voy a "I'm going to" besides expresses the intention, interest or decision of the speaker on what is going to do about the future action.
> Two examples:
> Este verano nos quedaremos en casa. Solo expresa el hecho en sí.
> Este verano vamos a quedarnos en casa. Expresa la intención, el interés e incluso la decisión tomada sobre lo que estamos considerando.
> I hope to have being able to express what I mean.  I hope I have been able to express what I mean.  Saludos


----------



## blasita

¡Todos no somos tan sumamente perfectos, capitas!  ¡RESPÉTANOS como has prometido, por favor! Nunca es sólo tu opinion; deberías, te repito, respetar la nuestra también. Muchas gracias.

And I agree it´s good to teach good language, but I think also natural, which is the language that is spoken on a daily basis. I am not susceptible, I just want to enjoy this nice forum with a lot of nice people and comments. I´m just learning, please try to respect me/others as you promised, thanks.


----------



## donbill

¿Conocen ustedes el romance que comienza, _"Quiero dormir y no puedo/que el amor me quita el sueño"_? Pues voy a cambiarlo un poco: "Quiero dormir y no puedo/que el foro me quita el sueño." (Pero no me quejo porque es tan interesante.)

Necesito aclarar algo que ya he escrito en este hilo. Dije que para mí no había diferencia entre _"Este fin de semana *voy/iré/voy a ir* al cine con Sara."_ Pensaba solamente en el significado: _Sara y yo vamos al cine en un futuro próximo._ Sin embargo, si hablara con amigos y si simplemente quisiera comentar sobre mis planes para el fin de semana, diría _"Este fin de semana voy al cine con Sara."_ Y creo que ya he dicho que diría lo mismo en inglés, _"This weekend I'm going to the movies with Sara."_

¡Pero creo en la importancia del contexto! Puedo imaginar varios--y no los inluyo para no aburrirles--en los que sería apropiado, y hasta mejor, decir en inglés: _"I'm going to go," "I'm going," o "I will go_." (Tendría que pensar mucho más para crear un contexto para "_This weekend I go to the movies with Sara,_" pero también sería posible.)

¡Gracias a todos por sus observaciones!


----------



## caribeYsol

En Mexico por lo menos el futuro simple es poco usado, no suena formal en mi punto de vista, solo no suena tan natural.

En Mexico diriamos lo siguiente asi. 

Te ayudaré con tus deberes mañana: Te voy a ayudar con tus deberes mañana.

Si dejamos el paraguas en casa, seguro que lloverá: Si dejamos el paraguas en casa, seguro va a llover mañana.

El año que viene tendremos más dinero: El año que viene vamos a tener mas dinero.


----------



## Istriano

Pero la telenovela mexicana se llama: _Siempre te amaré_ y no _Siempre te voy a amar._


----------



## inib

I'm overwhelmed and very, very grateful for all the answers I've received. I haven't time to answer them all now, or even absorb all the differences of opinion, but I'll make a start and hope that no-one will be offended if I don't mention them right now.
Yes, Lurrezko, I was referring to the thread you quote and also another entitled "immediate future and normal future tense" (today) by SUNFLOWER. I'm afraid I didn't manage to add these links successfully, hence my erased message!
Capitas, I'm not referring to the future of the subjunctive, which I know is not used in modern speech. You're talking about _anduviere, hablare_ etc.  ¿verdad? Or have I missed a point?
Also a comment for my admired Donbill. I wasn't particularly trying to analyse the *degrees* of probability of an action, but was trying to distinguish a future action (likely or unlikely) from a conjecture/supposition/deduction. Do you see my difference? 
I'm very grateful to all other contributors and hope to answer you as soon as I can.
With thanks,
Inib


----------



## inib

I'm now going through the rest of the gratefully received answers, but I'd like to repeat that I wasn't suggesting that "ir a" shouldn't be used, or is less common. I just don't think it's the *only* option in all situations. In fact, I'm a bit bored of going through (thanks to the Spanish school syllabus) complicated analyses of _will_ vs _going to, _(is it a plan, a prediction (with or without indicators in the present),an arrangement with another person, an official timetable? etc?) with my Spanish students of English, when I think that most of the time we use the same tenses in one language and another (with the exception of the present continuous referring to the future in English).
CaribeYsol has actually given his/her opinions about *my* examples which were chosen so as not to be so ambiguous (I think) with other possibilities. I'm very grateful.
I hope no-one takes this message as if I'm dismissing the opinions I asked for, I'm just trying to distinguish one particular question.
Thanks for all your patience.


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> Also a comment for my admired Donbill. I wasn't particularly trying to analyse the *degrees* of probability of an action, but was trying to distinguish a future action (likely or unlikely) from a conjecture/supposition/deduction. Do you see my difference?
> 
> Inib



Admired? Wow! I'm blushing. 

I definitely see what you were trying to do, and I wasn't really trying to analyze them either. Sometimes a written text strikes a particular chord, and I suppose that's what I was responding to--just making some observations. But it has been a very interesting thread, hasn't it? There is so much to learn from all of the questions and comments that a good post generates!


----------



## inib

donbill said:


> Admired? Wow! I'm blushing.
> 
> I definitely see what you were trying to do, and I wasn't really trying to analyze them either. Sometimes a written text strikes a particular chord, and I suppose that's what I was responding to--just making some observations. But it has been a very interesting thread, hasn't it? There is so much to learn from all of the questions and comments that a good post generates!


 Exactly. I already said that I was amazed at the positive response to my own particular question, but the nice thing is that it opens up a big range of other ideas. I'm just a bit scared of the moderators saying we've got off the point!!


----------



## blasita

I agree about the Spanish school syllabus, inib, I´m a teacher, so I completely agree with you.  But that´s what Spanish students demand in my experience. They have esp problems understanding going to/will for predictions.

Anyway, I´m still curious about the difference in Spanish of all those future verb forms: _ir a/presente simple/futuro simple_ in particular situations, but agree we should leave it here, and may start a new thread if you agree to.

Completely right about donbill (and about *many* other ´foreros´), don´t need to blush.  I respect every forero here, but there are some like you, etc. (and *many other Spanish-speaking*, German, French, etc...) who, not only teach us a lot every day, but are also respectful to others.  Thank you so much to everyone.


----------



## duvija

¡Qué olla de grillos! y eso que solamente hablamos de un tiempo verbal muy poco usado... Se imaginan si fuéramos delegados a la ONU/UN ?


----------



## capitas

duvija said:


> ¡Qué olla de grillos! y eso que solamente hablamos de un tiempo verbal muy poco usado... Se imaginan si fuéramos delegados a la ONU/UN ?


 
Nuestra propia olla de grillos es mucho mejor que la de la ONU.


----------



## Juan Nadie

duvija said:


> ¡Qué olla de grillos! y eso que solamente hablamos de un tiempo verbal muy poco usado... Se imaginan si fuéramos delegados a la ONU/UN ?


Hmmm. Muy poco usado... por ti, ¿no?


----------



## duvija

Juan Nadie said:


> Hmmm. Muy poco usado... por ti, ¿no?


 

Mmm, no solamente por mí. No es mi estilo generalizar mi uso con el de todos. Siempre pido estudios de estadística.
Con un antropólogo hicimos (hace unos 10 años) un estudio estadístico del uso del futuro (él sacó datos del castellano escrito - libros y periódicos) y yo del hablado (del banco de datos que usamos en la internet). No tengo los resultados delante mío, pero recuerdo el asombro. En los diarios, sobretodo en noticias policiales, se usa el futuro bastante más que en el idioma hablado, lo que no es una gran cosa, ya que en el habla (ojo, era Uruguay y Argentina, claro - creí que ya lo dije antes. Si no, perdón) el resultado fue absolutamente ridículo. 
Ahí sí el resultado fue que de usarse, era más con el sentido de 'posibilidad' que de realidad segura.


----------



## Juan Nadie

duvija said:


> Mmm, no solamente por mí. No es mi estilo generalizar mi uso con el de todos. Siempre pido estudios de estadística.
> Con un antropólogo hicimos (hace unos 10 años) un estudio estadístico del uso del futuro (él sacó datos del castellano escrito - libros y periódicos) y yo del hablado (del banco de datos que usamos en la internet). No tengo los resultados delante de mí, pero recuerdo el asombro. En los diarios, sobretodo en noticias policiales, se usa el futuro bastante más que en el idioma hablado, lo que no es una gran cosa, ya que en el habla (ojo, era Uruguay y Argentina, claro - creí que ya lo dije antes. Si no, perdón) el resultado fue absolutamente ridículo.
> Ahí sí el resultado fue que de usarse, era más con el sentido de 'posibilidad' que de realidad segura.


Lamento decirte que no habías especificado lo de en *Uruguay y Argentina*, o al menos yo no lo ví.


----------

